# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  truco de cyril takayama...

## desolado_urano

hola amigos del foro, queria saber si alguien sabe cual es el nombre del truco que hace cyril. Les explico: él esta parado y todo el cuerpo se empieza a inclinar hacia adelante y se devuelve sin ninguna dificultad. les agradeceria si me ayudan para saber en que libro o video lo puedo encontrar. Gracias

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

¿en el que se disfraza de abuelo? Dudo mucho que lo encuentres. Pregúntaselo a Cyril  :Wink:  

Un saludo

----------


## ralu

Hola.Aunque parezcan trucos simples y no muy complicados,llevaran una preparacion de la ostia casi seguro,yo no se como lo hace,pero piensa que es un tio que vive de hacer magia,y que al igual que criss angel y otros viven de eso y lo unico que hacen es perfeccionar este tipo de ilusiones.No creo que lo encuentres en ningun sitio a pesar de ser una ilusion muy antigua,puesto que michael jackson ya la realizo en un videoclip hace muchos años.Pero aun asi la esperanza es lo ultimo que se pierde.Un saludo.

----------


## magomago

¿Tienes unos 600 euros para gastarte en este juego?

----------


## Jmac

Locomotoro de los Chiripitiflauticos lo hacia, hace, muuuchooos años. Creo haberlo visto en el canal tematico 50 o algo asi de TVE, en TDT.

----------


## Ella

ha preguntado por el nombre....y hasta ahora nadie ha contestado
seguid con el hilo por favor.
tambien se lo he visto hacer a criss angel en el video de promosion para comercializar el efecto...pero no recuerdo el nombre  :-(

----------


## magomago

Creador: Antiguo pero la version de Criss y creo que la de cyril es la de Malloy.

Nombre: The Lean 

Precio :650 Dolares

----------


## Jmac

Los Chiripitiflauticos

Emisión: Franja de tarde en TVE
Año de estreno: Años 60

Locomotoro, conductor de todo menos del codo.
"Se me mueven los mofleeeeetes". Esta frase era habitual en Locomotoro cuando estaba contento. También eran características sus habilidades contorsionistas, _cuando con los pies firmemente clavados en el suelo, inclinaba su cuerpo hacía delante de una manera espectacular.
_

Recordais los de aquella epoca.

----------


## magomago

Bueno  Jmac ,pues no recuerdo a los Chiripitifaluticos la verdad,todavia no habia nacido(naci a principios de los 70),pero posiblemente usarán el truco que usa Cyril,porque la verdad es que hace tiempo vi el juego y me informé  y al parecer este juego data de principios de este siglo.
Sinceramente de los magos que estan saliendo en la actualidad con mucha fuerza Cyril es de los que mas me gusta,porque mezcla juegos recientes con clásicos de la magia.

----------


## Jmac

> Los Chiripitiflauticos
> 
> Emisión: Franja de tarde en TVE
> Año de estreno: Años 60
> 
> Locomotoro, conductor de todo menos del codo.
> "Se me mueven los mofleeeeetes". Esta frase era habitual en Locomotoro cuando estaba contento. También eran características sus habilidades contorsionistas, _cuando con los pies firmemente clavados en el suelo, inclinaba su cuerpo hacía delante de una manera espectacular.
> _
> 
> Recordais los de aquella epoca.


Esto, no lo he inventado, esta sacado de la pagina:
http://www.forosedg.com/foro/showthread.php?t=19811

Y tal como lo he dicho antes lo vi en TVE 50 años.

Entonces lleva inventado entre 40 y 50 años, el de Cyril una variante, pues si, con medios mas modernos, pues si.

----------


## desolado_urano

Gracias por su disposicion para responder mi pregunta, me ha servido bastante la informacion que me han proporcionado

saludos

----------


## alberhoudini

pues si que son caros los zapatos esos, aunque me encantaria tenerlos. voy a tener que empezar a echar bonolotos a ver si algun dia me los puedo comprar.
por cierto alguien sabe si ciryl tiene publicado algun libro o dvd?
saludos

----------


## alberhoudini

por curiosidad he empezado a buscar en tiendas de magia a ver donde venden the lean y no lo encuentro alguien podria decirme en que tienda lo tienen disponible.

----------


## letang

Por lo que he oído a otra gente, por lo visto lo de Locomotoro era pura capacidad física. O sea que el tío tenía la capacidad de inclinarse más de lo normal sin ningún trucaje, pero vamos, esto no es nada asegurado, son hipótesis de gente que le parece que pueda ser así.

El efecto mágico "The Lean" como ya habéis dicho popularizado por Michael Jackson, requiere de material especial, y no se puede hacer im-promptu en cualquier momento. Voy por la calle, y me inclino. No, por muy caros que sean los zapatos, se requiere más.

Para buscar dónde conseguir ese juego es muy fácil, entras a google y escribes "the lean magic" y te salen varias páginas
http://www.malloymodernmagic.com/the_lean.htm
Ésta es la de su creador y él lo vende.

Un saludo!

----------


## iontsi

hola si the lean no es solo los sapatos se nesesita mas tecnica

otra cosa hay una efecto paresido que lo hace criss angel y tambien cyril
que es le mismo efecto pero hacia atras lo pueden ver aka :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r0ks2An2F8

si alguien save algo de este efecto porfavor les pido que lo comenten o si saven algo el nombre porfavor comentar

muchas gracias

----------


## Miguel Díaz

Letang, 

Por lo que tengo entendido hay un mago de Soria que tiene una versión comercializada con zapatos de hormigón con los cordones de plomo. Además el pack viene con una carretilla, para poder llevar los zapatos hasta la actuación sin problemas.

Lo comentamos en Almussafes!!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## letang

Joer, siempre al día de las últimas novedades.
Es lo que tenéis la gente de provincias...

Llévame dos pares a Almusaffes, del 42  :Wink1:

----------


## alberhoudini

joder, he visto el video y me ha dejao de piedra, vaya efecto guapo el que hace aqui nuestro amigo cyril.
no sé como funciona el lean pero este juego seguro que tiene que ver mucho será como el lean a la inversa.
un saludo

----------


## Ayy

la verdad que impresiona bastante, ademas que del pie que esta en el suelo solo apoya el talon.... fisicamente imposible.... me gusta!

----------


## iontsi

criss angel tambien hace ese efecto de matrix ke es kasi igual ke el lean pero hacia atras y keda de espalda al suelo con un solo pie de apoyo

si alguin save algo de eso porfavor le pido ke lopostee la verdad estoy dispuesto a comprarlo

gracias

----------


## rofman

impresionante el matrix hecho hacia atrás!!!!!

lo habia visto hacia delante pero hacia atrás queda mucho más espectacular!!!!!


Si ha alguien le gusta el "Tricicle" que se mire la obra "Slastic" y quizás tenga una idea de como hacerlo!!!!!


pero hacia atrás y con solo el talon del pie ufffff  :shock:  :shock:

----------


## iontsi

si el matrix hacia atras aun es uno de mis efectos favoritos y daria muchisimo dinero por el, si alguien save el nombre del aparato le pido lo ponga solo el nombre
no me inporta como fuunciona solo el nombre para ver dond elo puedo comprar lo de el dinero da lo mismo me lo puedo conseguir o pedir un prestame pero me lo comprare si o si 

siemre y cuando alguien sea capas de darme el nombre del objeto

gracias

----------


## ZUBERman

Alguien se ha preguntado si es lo mismo que hace Michael Jackson en su video clip "smooth criminal"?

----------


## Salduba

Hola a todos, lo que usaba Jacson es:

Method and means for creating anti-gravity illusion

que es un metodo creado por el en 1993 junto con dos de sus tecnicos:

http://www.google.com/patents?vid=USPAT5255452

(ahi esta la patente)

Ademas del artilugio se necesitaque en el suelo este preparado los anclajes. Ademas no se si se podra hacer sin ayuda (me refiero a algun cable) porque una vez en la posicion de 45 grados es muy jodido volver a la posicion normal (y encima Jacson que esta como un palillo y ademas en el baile lo hacen a la vez que se mueven en circulo).

Cyril lo hace en plena calle (aunque creo que justo encima de una alcantarilla) y en la tele (en un escenario)

Yo creo que he dado con la posible solucion al truco.
Hay que hacerlo de forma lenta para que salga bien, y por supuesto en suelo preparado (aunque a la vista de la gente solo apoyas el talon, que ya es suficiente para realizarlo como yo creo)

Es uno de los trucos que mas me gusta porque es imposible imaginarse como se hace.
Si fuese hacia alante como Jackson podrias pensar en los zapatos, pero hacia atras y apoyando el talon la gente se queda a cuadros.

No voy a explicar como se hace (mejor para todos) , si alguien quiere saberlo solo tiene que pensar mucho como hacerlo el mismo y lo mas creible posible, y asi estara bien y sera original.

un saludo

----------


## Kal-El

Disculpen mi ignorancia...

Pero el video que yo he visto es de un mago japones que se disfraza de anciano, y hace ese efecto dentro de un tren.

Si es ese... por favor!!! me interesaria mas como se le sale la cabeza que como se mantiene inclinado en el piso...

En una tienda de magia (no de mi pais) compre un CD de los denominados "bloopers" en el que esta ese video... es mortal!!!

----------


## Kal-El

Perdon...aparte de ignorante, soy estupido...

Si, el que tengo es ese video de cyril takayama...

----------


## pecha3

Pues la verdad creo que es mas impresionante hacia atras que hacia alante. 
Un mago que conoci en alcorcon hacia el efecto hacia alante y me lo explico por encima como funcionaba y que el mismo se lo habia realizado haciendo el encargo en una carpinteria de aluminio. Pero tambien me dijo que tuvo que hacer gemelos en el gimnasio para poder hacerlo bien. Asi que no es solo el aparato tambien hay que entrenar para hacerlo con soltura.

----------


## Sendal

El de Cyril es impresionante, tiene un video en el que lo hace en plena calle. otro encima de una tarima con un boxeador, y otro en un terreno de hierba cuesta abajo y también hacia atras, increíble...
solo se lo vi hacer a el, no se lo vi a nadie mas de esa manera, apoyado solo sobre un talon y hacia atras, no creo que este en venta, tiene pinta de ser un juego personal por el momento.

----------


## JASON555

el tema se cerro y ninguno nos comento el nombre de la ilusion (inclinacion hacia atras) por fa si alguien lo sabe y nos quiere comentar, y tambien quien lo vende, gracias......

----------


## Salduba

No creo que ese juego este a la venta y si alguien lo sabe no creo que visite este foro   :D 

un saludo

----------


## Kal-El

No se podria comentar aqui...

----------


## tincho´s15

mucho dinero o mucha inteligencia.. :D

asdios

tinchoo

----------


## juanvivo

yo diria ingenio y buenos cuadriceps  :Smile1:  Contra mas ingenio, menos cuadriceps jejeje

----------


## Bee

A mi me parecio ver ese efecto en "El mago de Oz"  8), no se donde pero el hombre lata salia haciendolo 

Saludos magicos...  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Buenas!
Ese efecto lo vi por primera vez como todos a jackson, peero, a un mago se lo ví a Barry and Stuart
Hay vá el video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZHeN-ObVZ8
es impresionante eso, la de ostias que se han tenido que meter practicandolo... :P


Un saludo!

----------


## Tora

Yo tengo la mayoria de los trucos de cyril explicados pero en KOREANO/CHINO/TAIWANESE/JAPONES o lo que sea que hablen, jajaja

Cambio secretos por traductor :Confused: 

Suerte

----------

